# Tool Talk > Machines >  Coconut shell stripper - GIF

## Jon

Coconut shell stripper. And I believe we have a new contender for Most Dangerous Tool.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously:

Shelling corn with drill and pliers - GIF
Hank cranked corn sheller
Hand-cranked shell game

----------

rlm98253 (Oct 19, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Sep 17, 2019),

Seedtick (Oct 19, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

I guess I would be the only person to starve to death stranded on an Island full of coconuts. There is not a single coconut product or by product that has or will ever be in my home. just the smell of coconut makes me gag.

----------


## Ronj

I wouldn’t care to bet that the person who sold that machine has a hand missing.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 30, 2019)

----------


## metric_taper

That is the scariest machine, it will pull you in, and eat you.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 30, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

if your hand got caught your only chance to survive would be if you pulled your own arm off

----------


## suther51

Saw stop adapted to coconut stop? Oops that's right won't in high moisture situations.

----------


## neilbourjaily

I especially like the wrist watch with the safety quick release (not).

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 30, 2019)

----------


## jasonmrye

And wearing a wristwatch while operating it? Shirt untucked? This person can’t even spell OSHA! Bless his heart, as we say here in Alabama. We’ve all got to make a living, but a job without any more protection than that will make an injury or a death as quickly as it makes a living.
Sorry if I’ve overreacted on this. I teach high school students to run lathes and mills and this is, as some of my students say' “triggering” my inner safety inspector!

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 30, 2019)

----------


## jasonmrye

Who wants to wager whether or not the machine operator is wearing safety glasses or hearing protection? Anyone?

----------


## Frank S

If he starts to fall in the machine he can always call on these tow guys

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 30, 2019)

----------


## owen moore

Clever tool. I looks like it will pop a coconut out due to it's design, but will inhale a wristwatch and an arm.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 30, 2019)

----------


## CharlesWaugh

Sheesh! Even an 8" tall bar to rest your forearms on would save a ton of fingers, wrists, arms, faces.

But, then again, maybe that extra weight added to the shipment pays off.

----------


## IAMSatisfied

A simple hinged board to apply the same pressure as the operators hands would make this way safer.

----------

Jon (Oct 21, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 30, 2019)

----------


## PJs

A simple hinged, curved pressure plate over the top would hold it and protect the Citizen...they bent the sheet metal for the sides...Duh!

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 30, 2019)

----------


## marksbug

yikes!!! but it is a nice unit, even if it needs some mods for safty. eazely done too. just a hynged 2x8 that gos all the way across and cant tuch the spikeys. pick it up add your nuts and light pressure downward. lift remove and repeate. there are many varations that coulkd be eazely addapted if only somebody cared enough to do so....I loove coconut, I drink it daily.I eat it when I can. no I aint full of **** either....

----------

Scotsman Hosie (May 1, 2019)

----------


## wizard69

Further proof that not all homemade tools are good tools.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 30, 2019)

----------


## marksbug

honestly I see nothing rong with it, I do see a unfinished tool, that seems to work pretty good. kinda like the washing machines that we have in our houses that rip off arms if your stupid enough to reach inside to grab that garmit during the spin cycle,you know that garmut you dont want spinning around with the rest of the clothes....my new washer has a lockout, the lid wont even open.the one before it had a break but it took a few seconds and you could still get maimed if you wanted to.... this coconut machine may just need a few more generations(models) to come up to snuff. just look at the first autonomous bus that got smashed on it's first outing....by a old garbage truck backing out of a ally way... nothing is perfect...except for me....and possibly a few of you guys...just a few
on a nother note this new washer at first sounded like a garbage truck backing up when it was washing the clothes...now after a month it has setteled in and now has taken on the sound of a printer printing slowly....nice and quiet,you can barely hear it.. but it is for sure printing something...what I don't know.kinda eerie...possibly a novel about machines gone rong.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (May 1, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Apr 30, 2019),

baja (Apr 30, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 30, 2019),

Seedtick (Apr 29, 2019)

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

Damn! – that's gotta leave a mark.

----------


## Hoosiersmoker

My wife argues this with me but, nut shots are always funny :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 30, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Coconut scraping stool.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...l_fullsize.jpg

----------

baja (Sep 14, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Sep 18, 2019),

Seedtick (Sep 15, 2019)

----------


## Karl_H

Sure looks like hard work!

----------

baja (Sep 14, 2019),

Jon (Sep 13, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Sep 18, 2019),

Seedtick (Sep 15, 2019)

----------


## Jon

This one might be even more dangerous than the coconut husking tool in the first post.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------


## mklotz

Better hope that you don't faint from the heat.

----------


## Frank S

yep that really looks safe plunging a 10 lb mass down on a Bowie knife embedded to the hilt pointed end up then repeat several timed until you find the kernel all while avoiding impaling your hands on the blade.

----------


## old kodger

yeh, but the rubber gloves would protect you.

----------


## mbshop

This is what i had to do as a kid when my mom wanted shredded coconut to make fresh coconut milk. Rather easy. I have one now but its on a straight board that you sit on.

----------


## mbshop

As to the spike, thats how i saw the islanders do it when i was a kid and its how i learned to do it. But in most cases, they buried a piece of hardwood that was sharpened but not to that sharp of a point. Only saw a few using metal but they were not like that. Many buried a pipe and then installed the spike when needed. Kinda dangerous when kids are running around. But one can easily open a coconut with a machete.

----------

Karl_H (Jul 15, 2020)

----------


## IntheGroove

Side view...

----------


## mbshop

That will work. Just has to be dried wood.

----------


## Philip Davies

Will someone please devise a guard for that spike, perhaps a bottomless shopping trolley!

----------


## marksbug

oh darn, coconut shell stripper brought totally different visisions to my mind.... :Banana Dance:  :Clapping:  :Bow:  :Thumbs Up:  :Beer:  :Idea:  :Popcorn:  :Dance:  :Rimshot:  :Agree:

----------

Karl_H (Jul 19, 2020)

----------


## mbshop

Folks in other countries think of safety in a different way. Also we have no idea if that spike is removable. I think it is.

----------


## old kodger

> Folks in other countries think of safety in a different way. Also we have no idea if that spike is removable. I think it is.



yup, especially when it's buried in your hand

----------


## IntheGroove

I posted a pic of the hulling tool. It is not a spike...

----------


## marksbug

most anything can hurt you...even you. as with everything you need just a tad of brains to operate most everything.sadly there are many that lack brains enough to pour piss out of a boot if the instructions are written on the sole of the heal.to farther complicate things the same people seem to wright instructions for many things.

----------


## mbshop

It's amazingly easy to husk a coconut. Plenty of room. And if you do it constantly, it just becomes easier. I never hit my hands doing it so I doubt anyone else would do it. Yes, stuff happens, but not as frequently as one would think.

----------


## IAMSatisfied

There's GOT to be a safer way to husk coconuts... maybe with something like this:

----------


## mbshop

Ha ha ha !

----------


## old kodger

If you used a machine like that on Australian ironbark, you WOULD be wearing it every time.

----------


## marksbug

hmm, you could add chuts on the sides for disposal ( discarded to both sides into bin or cart)and a "V" trough to feed it and just keep pushing a line of logs.

----------

